# Seal liner to concrete for my waterfall



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

Hey guys it’s my first post here and I’m totally a newbee for ponds. My 6 kois really need your help!

The cause of the leak is: after a pond cleaning, I later observed that water was leaking at about 3-5 inch per day… Then I figured the issue is the gap between the liner and the concrete. Seems the glue (or whatever that sticks the liner and the concrete) is impacted by the pond cleaning.

What I need is a short term and long term solution:

For short term I wish to make sure my kois can still have their toilet! Water quality has been low since I moved the pipe to bypass the toilet. What product can stick a concrete to the liner?
For long term, is this plate + liner a good solution? Will the “glue” work for a relatively long time?

Thanks in advance to you pond guys!


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

berisiw said:


> Hey guys it’s my first post here and I’m totally a newbee for ponds. My 6 kois really need your help!
> 
> The cause of the leak is: after a pond cleaning, I later observed that water was leaking at about 3-5 inch per day… Then I figured the issue is the gap between the liner and the concrete. Seems the glue (or whatever that sticks the liner and the concrete) is impacted by the pond cleaning.
> 
> ...


thanks for any help


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

First of all: WELCOME!

This is all I can offer at this time is my go-to for adhesives advice:

This To That - “_Because people have a need to glue things to other things”: _


https://www.thistothat.com/



I am having a tough time making 100% of the situation out of your one photo but, based on what I think I am looking at, were it me, I would use a section or flap of rubber to lay across that concrete “plate” and use either “3M 80” or ”Barge” to glue that rubber “connector“ piece UNDER the uphill edge or flap of rubber coming from what I am guessing you are calling a, “toilet” and ATOP the edge of the downhill section of rubber (which I assume is the liner for the main pool ..)

*3M 80*: 3M 80

“*Barge*” Barge Glue

“*Barge*”https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0032YYOFS/ref=as_sl_pc_qf_sp_asin_til?tag=factland-20&linkCode=w00&linkId=17ebde92cc6badbc64f96d9205c8f452&creativeASIN=B0032YYOFS


AND THEN USE smooth STONE OR STONES TO HIDE THAT RUBBER “CONNECTOR” which you now have laying atop the concrete “plate” (?) and glued on each end, rubber-to-rubber …

90+% of my personal experience in ponds is with hard-liners (the pre-formed shell or “pool” you excavate a hole for) specifically because of all the headaches I saw (or helped with) friends who used flexible liners.

I’m having a tough time interpreting your sentence: “_What product can stick a concrete to the liner?_”

The photo also leaves me with more questions than an understanding of your pond setup*; and, if I understand it, you have a liner in the rear, smaller water-holding area (I guess the one you are referring to as a, “toilet?”) and then a separate liner in the bigger, “main“ pool and in between these two separate liners is a concrete “plate” - *do I have that right?*

All the homeowner ponds I have seen all involve ONE SINGLE liner, even if the liner has to be massive (one of the biggest jobs I helped a coworker with was placing small boulders around his 15’ x 20’ koi pond, to hide all the folded-up rubber layers around the edges of the waterfall slope) - I cant think of any times a homeowner pond I have seen has used multiple liners to create multiple water holding areas and then tries to “connect” those water holding “pools” using concrete …

Another question is: *HOW and WHAT ARE YOU USING to “clean” the pond?* Vinegar? Bristle brushes? (Personally, I learned through others mistakes to rely heavily on Giant freshwater snails to the majority of cleaning throughout the year but, I stuck with large goldfish and never actually made the leap into large koi ponds myself …)

* can you post up some more photos, I.e., one photo from standing back to show “the whole picture” and then at least one more photo from above, looking down from over the “toilet” and “plate“  and main pool liner


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Yeah, I think that is the main problem: his waterfall is backing up under the liner.

He just wants to know what he can use to stick the liner to the top of the stone that serves as his waterfall. Answer: nothing that will last long.


----------

